# New knpv stud in the u.s. Jochie



## chris race

*JOCHIE HAS ARRIVED!!!!*

I am VERY proud to announce the arrival of Jochie(BRN 15819) Jochie will be used as a stud , alond with Castor (BRN18199) in my breeding program. Jochie arrived just two weeks after he recieved hisPH1 certificate, scoring a 424 Met Lof. I am extremely fortunate to get him immediately following his certification with owner-handler Johnny Ulrich and long time top KNPV decoy, Peter Sommers. My hat is off to these guys for scoring the 424 Met Lof with this type of dog.

Jochie is a socialdog with extreme working drivesand perfect nerves. He is a complete, well-balanced dog in character. He looks much like his fatherRico, both physically and in his work. His bite is full and hard on both the suit and sleeve. Jochie's attack is EXTREMELY hard and solid. He comes from the proven combination of Rico(Hendrikx) and Tess(Hendrikx). Jochie has many brothers who are world class, including Rico te Lindert, Rico Vergossen, Kwinto Doelen. The incredible strength and character of line breeding on Duco II, both top and bottom, has never been so well demostrated as with Jochie.

The size and power he has in his work is absolutely amazing! If you believe as I do that you want a stud that is so extreme in the working drives that he is virtually uncontrollable, then this is that stud. Jochie's quality is no coincidence, of course, because he comes from a wellbred, proven combination (repeated 4 times!!). Due to Jochie's strong linebreeding, his character, and drives (quite typical for the Duco II line), it is well settled that his genetics will be passed in a dominant way to his offspring.

Already, Jochie's young offspring in The Netherlands look very promising. He covered 3 females last week alone from people who are well known for always having strong dogs. Jochie will still be used as a stud in The Netherlands by way of frozen semen through Marcel Aalders at Workingdogkennel van de Montferhoeve. I would like to thank Marcel for making this opportunity possible for me, as well as thank Johnny Ulrich for choosing to sell Jochie to me, as I know there were many options.
Jochie will be at stud here to approved females, the first of my females he will be bred to will be Dunya- she is due to be in heat anytime now.
If you have question or comments you can post, pm, or email me at [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYfN9hxI2io

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkiBH7-t9pU&feature=grec_index


----------



## jeff gamber

Congratulations Chris!! How many stud dogs are now in Florida??


----------



## will fernandez

excellent news


----------



## kendell jones

congrats Chris! I know how excited you were to finally get him in, hope you guys have a great time! \\/


----------



## Michael Santana

Nice! Congrats bro.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis

Nice Chris! Look forward to seeing what he produces for you.


----------



## ken hungerford

Congratulations, Chris! 
It is indeed a great pleasure to be the first person in the United States to catch Jochie. I won’t diminish the strength and character of Jochie by using all the typical overused superlatives used to describe so many dogs, simply because mere words will fall ridiculously short in describing this genetic mutation.
I will say this, however, for you folks out there that are familiar with really hard ScH sleeves like the Frabo #9 or Mister Pet Food hard sleeve (sleeves that many dogs can’t bite at all). After two short bites on such a sleeve (never used before, by the way), Jochie was breaking down the internal bite bar. Needless to say, Jochie would be an expensive dog to work on sleeves. LOL! Suffice to say, the dog bites like a grizzly bear.
I have heard in the past that Ducco II (Jochie’s grandfather) was the type of dog that could be hit over the back with a bar stool and not notice. Well, I can assure everyone that Jochie is that same dog, at not yet three years of age. 
Lastly, I want to sincerely thank Johnny Ulrich and Marcel Aalders for carefully choosing Chris as the appropriate final handler for Jochie, especially in light of the fact that I know how many parties were interested in him. Jochie's future was clearly very important to them. 
See you on the field, Chris and Jochie!


----------



## Keith Earle

Congrats Chris ,I know you have been waiting for him Good Luck


----------



## Drew Peirce

"He who makes a beast of himself, gets rid of the pain of being a man"


Congrats bro........


----------



## kamphuis gerben

hello,cris congratulations 
saw him few times plus his offspring hope you find costumers for this strong type of dogs
but again congratulations


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Haha already knew he was coming, but now public, congrats!


----------



## Christopher Jones

Worst kept secret ever...lol.
Congrats on him Chris. Top of the food chain dog, from some of the strongest bloodlines available anywhere.
My type of dog. If I lived in the States I would be taking my females to him.
Freeze as much semen as you can and dont let shit bitches near him.


----------



## chris race

Thanks everyone!!!
It was hard to keep my mouth completely shut on this guy. I haven't stop smiling since I picked him up at the airport. I look forward to training with him and can see it will be a challenge to say the least. I do plan on taking Jochie and Castor to the seminar of Megan Bays with Dick and Selena so please anyone able to attend come! I have talked with Jeff Gamber and I think he will be bringing Carlos and Carlo and maybe others. Should be a great time with some great dogs!!!!


----------



## kendell jones

you really are pretty terrible at keeping secrets


----------



## jeff gamber

I definitely plan on rolling up their with Chris. Carlo is pretty hard to reach while he is in drive, but he is a joy to work. Carlos and I have progressed to playing a little two ball today. Just as long as we keep moving forward and Shane keeps praying we will be there.Carlos is actually a great dog with awesome charachter. Pushy, confident, and hard.

Chris you have a phenomenal lineup ther in Tally, pretty envious between Castor, Jochie, and your females. Keep it up man...


----------



## jeff gamber

in regards to Chris keeping secrets...

Distant second to a sealed vault


----------



## Nicole Stark

I like him and am eager to see how your planned litter with Dunja turns out. Looks real promising


----------



## Brian Anderson

Really nice dog Chris... congratulations...Florida is getting a nice population of strong working dog genetics. Props to the breeders and trainers over seas too.


----------



## chris race

jeff gamber said:


> I definitely plan on rolling up their with Chris. Carlo is pretty hard to reach while he is in drive, but he is a joy to work. Carlos and I have progressed to playing a little two ball today. Just as long as we keep moving forward and Shane keeps praying we will be there.Carlos is actually a great dog with awesome charachter. Pushy, confident, and hard.
> 
> Chris you have a phenomenal lineup ther in Tally, pretty envious between Castor, Jochie, and your females. Keep it up man...


 
Thanks Jeff!
Your lineup is pretty impressive in itself. I will say I will be one of the first ones in line for a Cleo offspring for Jochie and Castor. I'm still working on you to breed Cleo to Jochie [-o<

Either way I look forward to the future with these awesome bloodlines here.


----------



## Drew Peirce

> worst kept secret ever.....lol



we got another weapon in our skunkworks that we havent pulled back the curtain on yet, but stay tuned..........


----------



## Harry Keely

chris race said:


> Thanks Jeff!
> Your lineup is pretty impressive in itself. I will say I will be one of the first ones in line for a Cleo offspring for Jochie and Castor. I'm still working on you to breed Cleo to Jochie [-o<
> 
> Either way I look forward to the future with these awesome bloodlines here.


Come on now Gamber, you defently need to put cleo up against Jochie, that should be some real real nice pups and will hands down put ANY competitor to shame, actually between u and chris you have already done that, DO-IT DO-IT DO-IT, I guarantee your waiting list will far exceed available pups which is nice because you can pick who gets and who doesn't, FL is now the last strong hold for whats good of dutch dogs as of right now.

As of right now count me in on the Dick & selena thing up at Megans, it will be nice to actually maybe make a seminar for once in my life instead of always throwing obstacles in front of my own dam self from going. Got my fingers crossed on this one. Congrats Chris once again.


----------



## ken hungerford

Drew Peirce said:


> we got another weapon in our skunkworks that we havent pulled back the curtain on yet, but stay tuned..........


Indeed!:twisted:


----------



## Christopher Jones

Drew Peirce said:


> we got another weapon in our skunkworks that we havent pulled back the curtain on yet, but stay tuned..........


You know how to PM me? LOL


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Drew, you're better in keeping secrets as chris...pm box is open,- as a real female- dying of curiosity!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

Ok jeff ok harry ok mr chris race, we all understand you love the dutch lines, geez but nothing beats a the great belguim blood line doggie 

just messsing with you guys congrads to all you on your new arrivals of nice imports
frankie


----------



## Harry Keely

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> Ok jeff ok harry ok mr chris race, we all understand you love the dutch lines, geez but nothing beats a the great belguim blood line doggie
> 
> just messsing with you guys congrads to all you on your new arrivals of nice imports
> frankie


Congrats to you to Frankie on Papi


----------



## todd pavlus

Now that you guys have all these great studs here in the USA, when are you gonna get some decent females over here.:-k


----------



## Adam Swilling

todd pavlus said:


> Now that you guys have all these great studs here in the USA, when are you gonna get some decent females over here.:-k


That's what I've been wondering myself. It's not ALL about the stud. I love seeing some of these nice studs come in, but I too want to see some nice females make it across the water.


----------



## todd pavlus

I just saying what Hennie told me. 60% comes from the female. No one in the US wants to work a female..me included. So what are all these studs going to be bred to


----------



## chris race

todd pavlus said:


> Now that you guys have all these great studs here in the USA, when are you gonna get some decent females over here.:-k


Now that is a great question Todd!
Of course the answer is We have them here already with a few more on the way!!!


----------



## chris race

todd pavlus said:


> I just saying what Hennie told me. 60% comes from the female. No one in the US wants to work a female..me included. So what are all these studs going to be bred to


 1 male 1 female = 50-50
Sure the female has alot to do with it because she is the one the pups are with during the early stages but I can't see how The female carries 60% andthe male 40%
but that is just my thinking...


----------



## chris race

todd pavlus said:


> I just saying what Hennie told me. 60% comes from the female. No one in the US wants to work a female..me included. So what are all these studs going to be bred to


 Man, there are some very nice females here! I have a few very nice females and I know many others who have some top of the line female Mals and Dutchies. I do not mind working a female at all.


----------



## todd pavlus

chris race said:


> Man, there are some very nice females here! I have a few very nice females and I know many others who have some top of the line female Mals and Dutchies. I do not mind working a female at all.


This is good news. You got any names of these dogs or B.R.N #'s


----------



## Harry Keely

There aresome nice females here already for sure, I also don't mind working a female, my last dutchie we had for awhile was a female out of ( cannibal x kitty ) sister to Rick Furrows do penny which from what I undersatnd from a good part of VA and heading north produces very strong as well. You got also Cleo coming from Dick & Selena to add to what Jeff, Chris and some otheres already have. 

Lets not forget either whats being produced here in the USA thats being raised up from these imports either, I'm sure theres some good ones out there.


----------



## Joby Becker

With the quality of domestic and imported dogs that have been bred here, one would have to assume that there are some good females here.

The quality of the dog's genetics do not increase with import papers, knpv training, or a BRN #. Good dogs are good dogs...


----------



## jeff gamber

todd pavlus said:


> This is good news. You got any names of these dogs or B.R.N #'s


Todd the folowing and can be found on facebook page EWDK9 or my website www.ewdk9.com

Studs:
Carlos BRN 11073
Carlo BRN 15960
Duco BRN 14156

Females:
Cleo 9306
Gabbi 19448
Kim 18005
-one more to come after her certificate in October 

A lot of thanks to Dick and Selena, John Ekkel, Ron Gnodde, Gerrit Vos, Mike Suttle, and Tracy Landis.


----------



## jeff gamber

I have also have a breeding pair from my partner and friend Michel Peetjens "From Mike's Place" that produce very nice, hard FCI/AKC litters.

My KNPV females like Harry and Joby said are a good mix of 3 imports and one US bred female in Gabbi who is a direct Arko daughter X Rudie and Bono Pegge...


----------



## Harry Keely

Joby Becker said:


> With the quality of domestic and imported dogs that have been bred here, one would have to assume that there are some good females here.
> 
> The quality of the dog's genetics do not increase with import papers, knpv training, or a BRN #. Good dogs are good dogs...


Not trying to derail this thread guys, but Joby who the hell is that in your avatar, is that your icon hero LOL, JK. Sorry had to take a free punch at Joby.


----------



## jeff gamber

chris race said:


> Thanks Jeff!
> Your lineup is pretty impressive in itself. I will say I will be one of the first ones in line for a Cleo offspring for Jochie and Castor. I'm still working on you to breed Cleo to Jochie [-o<
> 
> Either way I look forward to the future with these awesome bloodlines here.


@ Chris

Chris is a good friend and associate of mine, and to respond to his text message he just sent me lol, prompting me to the Jochie X Cleo Breeding, I believe that to produce the best you can not limit yourself to your own dogs. 

Chris I accept your challenge/offer LOL, we will just have to negotiate when to plan that breeding...


----------



## Harry Keely

Yup theres some nice ones out there, you just gotta look past these big vendors, not saying that they dont have any, but really the big vendors are really a small percent of the breeders out there ( most dont care about you, they care more about green and the gov't then the small personal folks, JMO ).

The private breeders or the hobby breeders / hobby handlers that make a living in other means then pimping dogs and ho-ing out females like most big vendors do to make a living really arent always the best to go to, Sometimes folks theres gold on both sides of the rainbow ( small hobbyist to pick from, that breed because of the fun and improvement of the breed they own )


----------



## Harry Keely

jeff gamber said:


> @ chris
> 
> chris is a good friend and associate of mine, and to respond to his text message he just sent me lol, prompting me to the jochie x cleo breeding, i believe that to produce the best you can not limit yourself to your own dogs.
> 
> Chris i accept your challenge/offer lol, we will just have to negotiate when to plan that breeding...


*SWEET*, good move fellas


----------



## Joby Becker

PM sent to Harry...

Congrats on acquiring this dog Chris, good luck with him...


----------



## Harry Keely

Joby Becker said:


> PM sent to Harry...
> 
> Congrats on acquiring this dog Chris, good luck with him...


 Never recieved it, try again Joby


----------



## chris race

jeff gamber said:


> @ Chris
> 
> Chris is a good friend and associate of mine, and to respond to his text message he just sent me lol, prompting me to the Jochie X Cleo Breeding, I believe that to produce the best you can not limit yourself to your own dogs.
> 
> Chris I accept your challenge/offer LOL, we will just have to negotiate when to plan that breeding...


 Very nice Jeff!! once upon a time Rocky was bred to a Duco II daughter named Tina, any guess who that produced??

I will absolutely breed outside of the dogs I own, to bring in new blood to my program or traits I want that i'm lacking etc.... I believe in working together in breeding. I'm sure Jeff is figuring out some combo in return of the Jochie X Cleo breeding. Lol which is great! In my opinion there are alot of choices here in the country now so why not take advantage of that??
I have a feeling(or hope) that the puppies & Litter announcements in the near future will look more like Bloedlijnen!! Nesten \\/


----------



## will fernandez

Hope that happens...then we can get puppies for 420 dollars


----------



## Drew Peirce

Todd, our eyes and ears are always peeled, I took a female off my last breeding with that very philosophy in mind, I could have taken a male as most would have, epic females always have been and always will be a monumental priority.


----------



## jeff gamber

chris race said:


> Very nice Jeff!! once upon a time Rocky was bred to a Duco II daughter named Tina, any guess who that produced??
> 
> I will absolutely breed outside of the dogs I own, to bring in new blood to my program or traits I want that i'm lacking etc.... I believe in working together in breeding. I'm sure Jeff is figuring out some combo in return of the Jochie X Cleo breeding. Lol which is great! In my opinion there are alot of choices here in the country now so why not take advantage of that??
> I have a feeling(or hope) that the puppies & Litter announcements in the near future will look more like Bloedlijnen!! Nesten \\/


Oh, OH, pick me, pick me!!!!!

Who is Tommy Luijken...


----------



## chris race

OK< THANK YOU CONNIE!!!!
Picking back up where we left off








Mod Note:
It was probably my fault anyway. I round up lists of what look like ads and either PM the O.P. with a link to the advertisement section or forward them to Admin, and I admit that it's just barely possible that I made my first mistake ever. And of course, Admin, knowing that I never HAVE made a mistake, probably did not check on me. :lol:


----------



## kendell jones

aw chris, you're so popular :razz:


----------



## chris race

kendell jones said:


> aw chris, you're so popular :razz:


 BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND :razz:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

chris race said:


> BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND :razz:



:lol: :lol:


----------



## chris race

connie sutherland said:


> :lol: :lol:


thank you connie!!!!!!!!!!
=D>


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Females someone asked? When is somebody gonna take one of these males and actually continue working it?
Is this the only 2 videos of this dog?
Is this another DS/Mal that gets fat as fuk cause the owner is scared of him and lives the rest of it's life in a kennel like the last trendy DS that made a impact here in the states?
I sure hope not! 
Congrats on buying him!


----------



## jeff gamber

Timothy Stacy said:


> Females someone asked? When is somebody gonna take one of these males and actually continue working it?
> Is this the only 2 videos of this dog?
> Is this another DS/Mal that gets fat as fuk cause the owner is scared of him and lives the rest of it's life in a kennel like the last trendy DS that made a impact here in the states?
> I sure hope not!
> Congrats on buying him!


What dog and what owner are you exactly talking about?


----------



## Drew Peirce

Tim, his entire trial video is on his bloedlijnen page in 720hd


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga

Drew Peirce said:


> Tim, his entire trial video is on his bloedlijnen page in 720hd


That was a really nice video, dog is in really good shape.

@chris---do you have any idea if he has had some kind of civil training? His barking on the escort was quite serious/intense.


----------



## Michael Santana

Timothy Stacy said:


> Females someone asked? When is somebody gonna take one of these males and actually continue working it?
> Is this the only 2 videos of this dog?
> Is this another DS/Mal that gets fat as fuk cause the owner is scared of him and lives the rest of it's life in a kennel like the last trendy DS that made a impact here in the states?
> I sure hope not!
> Congrats on buying him!


 
I can vouch for Chris in saying that he works all his dogs... Sometimes, against what some would consider "better judgement". #-o:lol:


----------



## Marcel Aalders

I'm not a great speecher but it's time to respond.
Chris, congratulation with the new addition to your pack. Even most KNPV breeders in the Netherlands would be jealous of the quality of your collection, including the females...and more to come up in future (you're indeed a master in keeping secrets :razz.

For us breeders in the Netherlands it's in general a big loss that top of the food chain studs like Jochie are sold abroad. In this case however we will make sure Chris, that froozen semen of Jochie will become available for our dutch females also. The blood is important for keeping the quality of our population KNPV dogs at the highest level.

Jochie:
I know the Duco II lines since participating KNPV and stick to this blood because I simply love this kind of dog. Know and have seen working his father Rico and dogs like Django, Kwinto van der Doelen, Rico Vergossen, Rico ter Lindert etc..etc. Jochie belongs to the best of the best.
Jochie is a clear example that it still is possible of producing more extreme and powerfull dogs by choosing the right combinations. What I personal like in Jochie most, besides the typical Duco character and drives, are his extreme temperament and social character. A social, perfect balanced character combined with excellent nerves is very important to keep an extreme dog like Jochie under control. We want extreme dogs....but controllable no dangerous agressive killing machines.


----------



## ken hungerford

Thank you, Marcel, for that excellent explanation!
Ken


----------



## ken hungerford

Timothy Stacy said:


> Females someone asked? When is somebody gonna take one of these males and actually continue working it?
> Is this the only 2 videos of this dog?
> Is this another DS/Mal that gets fat as fuk cause the owner is scared of him and lives the rest of it's life in a kennel like the last trendy DS that made a impact here in the states?
> I sure hope not!
> Congrats on buying him!


 
Hi Tim,

How is your young DS? Jochie will be training every day with Chris. Of those training days, three to five of those days will be with me on ten acres. Does that past muster? :smile:

Hope you are doing well.
Ken


----------



## R Janssen

Congratulations Chris, beautiful dog in looks and work.!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NvVPLHiU0E

Good luck with him, and hope he works out for you.



Marcel Aalders said:


> For us breeders in the Netherlands it's in general a big loss that top of the food chain studs like Jochie are sold abroad.


Persoonlijk vind ik ook dat dit soort honden naar een politie regio hier in eigen land moeten gaan, maar misschien ben ik wat ouderwets in mijn denken...
Maar op die manier blijven ze ook beschikbaar voor de fokkers hier om gebruik van hen te maken.
Maar ik ben blij te lezen dat jullie iets hebben kunnen regelen zodat de fokkers hier ook van hem gebruik kunnen maken als ze dat willen.
Dat is een compliment waard, dat zou meer moeten gebeuren met dit soort goede honden die verkocht worden naar de andere kant van de plons.


----------



## chris race

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> That was a really nice video, dog is in really good shape.
> 
> @chris---do you have any idea if he has had some kind of civil training? His barking on the escort was quite serious/intense.


 He has had no civil training and I intend on keeping it that way. The intensity you see from him in the guard and the escort is what was mentioned by Marcel. It is one of the great things about Jochie and the Duco line. The ability to be completely social and stable in any situation but when it's time to work the switch is turned on and what you seen in the video is what you get. I would also like to say I watched his video's like 1 million times before he got here and as intense as I thought he was, it was 10x's that in person. For the civil stuff I will go with Castor , he really enjoys it! :-D


----------



## chris race

René Hendriks said:


> Congratulations Chris, beautiful dog in looks and work.!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NvVPLHiU0E
> 
> Good luck with him, and hope he works out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Persoonlijk vind ik ook dat dit soort honden naar een politie regio hier in eigen land moeten gaan, maar misschien ben ik wat ouderwets in mijn denken...
> Maar op die manier blijven ze ook beschikbaar voor de fokkers hier om gebruik van hen te maken.
> Maar ik ben blij te lezen dat jullie iets hebben kunnen regelen zodat de fokkers hier ook van hem gebruik kunnen maken als ze dat willen.
> Dat is een compliment waard, dat zou meer moeten gebeuren met dit soort goede honden die verkocht worden naar de andere kant van de plons.


 Thank you Rene,
The arrangement to keep frozen semen availiable to the females in The Netherlands is something I am very excited about!


----------



## chris race

Timothy Stacy said:


> Females someone asked? When is somebody gonna take one of these males and actually continue working it?
> Is this the only 2 videos of this dog?
> Is this another DS/Mal that gets fat as fuk cause the owner is scared of him and lives the rest of it's life in a kennel like the last trendy DS that made a impact here in the states?
> I sure hope not!
> Congrats on buying him!


 Hey Tim,
I understand the concern. The answer as you have heard is yes I do plan to continue working him...ALOT. Just because Jochie has his Ph1 does not mean I just go out and start giving Dutch commands though. It is like starting from the beginning with us mainly because he is a ton of dog to work. I will say again, I am going to be at Megan Bays seminar...WORKING JOCHIE and CASTOR. I want to get out to as many events with him as possible so everyone can see this dogs from themselves. Maybe you can join us at the seminar I would love to see your dutchie.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Timothy Stacy

chris race said:


> Hey Tim,
> I understand the concern. The answer as you have heard is yes I do plan to continue working him...ALOT. Just because Jochie has his Ph1 does not mean I just go out and start giving Dutch commands though. It is like starting from the beginning with us mainly because he is a ton of dog to work. I will say again, I am going to be at Megan Bays seminar...WORKING JOCHIE and CASTOR. I want to get out to as many events with him as possible so everyone can see this dogs from themselves. Maybe you can join us at the seminar I would love to see your dutchie.
> 
> Thanks, Chris


@Ken H. Vitor, is good! He's learning LOL
@Ken, @Mike, and Chris
Glad to hear your plans and that he will not get a life sentence in a penitentiary like some Dutchies.
I actually believe you guys! Looking forward to video some day of that big fella! He looks like a monster of a dog.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

jeff gamber said:


> What dog and what owner are you exactly talking about?


[-( Oh nobody in particular, just a very broad and general statement of some dogs that turn into a once a month "hold my beer and watch this"! However I could name one in particular but.... I won't. Don't want to ruin a good thread. Congrats Chris!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Drew Peirce said:


> Tim, his entire trial video is on his bloedlijnen page in 720hd


Nice, I'm gonna watch it sometime today! That dog has a massive skull or is it just me.


----------



## Drew Peirce

Rene, I translated what you wrote and I agree with it, in that respect I am also very old fashioned, but would you still feel that way if the dog was used only for police/military training purposes and everything he produced over here was kept strictly for that? 
Also, I think it should be mandatory for us over here if we are fortunate enough to get a dog of this level to have an arrangement like this with the breeder in NL to have full access to semen from the dog for life.
If we are to preserve this kind of dog it requires a partnership, not just some broker looking for a nice payday then move on to the next deal.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

jeff gamber said:


> Oh, OH, pick me, pick me!!!!!
> 
> Who is Tommy Luijken...


Our club member has a male off Tommy x Mika(wibo daughter)
That is a bad ass puppy that won't hesitate to put somebody in their place. Nicest pup I've seen so far!
Is Tommy still breeding?


----------



## Dwyras Brown

I hope that when these dogs are bred, the pups are not just given to anyone with enough money. Some lines should never be available to just anyone. Chris I don't know you, but sell a pup to someone who is not qualified to handle that type of dog and the breed will be the next pitbull. Just saying


----------



## Martine Loots

Congrats with the new addition Chris!!


----------



## chris race

Martine Loots said:


> Congrats with the new addition Chris!!


:-D
Thank you Martine!!


----------



## R Janssen

Drew Peirce said:


> in that respect I am also very old fashioned, but would you still feel that way if the dog was used only for police/military training purposes and everything he produced over here was kept strictly for that?


@Drew, Probably your Dutch translation wasn't that good. :?

What i wrote is that i personally would prefer that this caliber of dog would stay over here and be sold to a Dutch PD.
That way breeders here are able to use him in there breeding programs if they want to.
And that is why i credited Marcel for making that option possible to the breeders over here. (And off course Chris)
So i think we are on the same page. :wink:


----------



## Brian Anderson

todd pavlus said:


> I just saying what Hennie told me. 60% comes from the female. No one in the US wants to work a female..me included. So what are all these studs going to be bred to


I have 0 problem working a nice strong bitch. But your right ...


----------



## will fernandez

I was told that Tommy was done by Mr Luijken. But you never know.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Timothy Stacy said:


> Our club member has a male off Tommy x Mika(wibo daughter)
> That is a bad ass puppy that won't hesitate to put somebody in their place. Nicest pup I've seen so far!
> Is Tommy still breeding?


No, the mika x tommy and grietje x tommy were the last litters he sired as far as i know.


----------



## chris race

@ Selena!!
I have another combination in mind that involves a female you know well!!


----------



## Joby Becker

jump from other thread....for Chris R 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/gsd-people-would-you-21199/index4.html


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

chris race said:


> @ Selena!!
> I have another combination in mind that involves a female you know well!!


Mmm, let me guess Pebbles?


----------



## Matt Grosch

It seems like in the U.S. the really good dogs that are brought over end up being used for government work and not being bred, or are used for breeding and dont do real work


a shame they cant do both...




this dog is right near me and its a shame he wont be bred


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9OtcNZid7Q


(also the dogs that got #5 and #8 and the last dutch national knpv championships)


----------



## Guest

Finally an announcement for a Malinois with no stripes LOL! Hey Congrads on the dog, very curious to see him in person as he looks like a monster of a dog. More intersting enough, I can't wait till a year or two down the road and see how his offspring are with the various females here and abroad. 

Do you know the status of the pup in this video of CJ thread? http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/jochie-ulrich-super-knpv-mali-super-pups-19295/


----------



## mike suttle

I saw Jochie work in Holland when I was there in June, a SUPER dog! The only reason I did not buy him to be honest is because he is way too much dog for 90% of my clients. Gerben and I discussed buying him but decided not to based on the fact that in the past every time we bought this type of dog and sold it to a client it was returned in 4 or 5 months with some new handler aggression issues that made it difficult to re home the dog. I did not need another Malinois stud at the moment so I didn't buy him for myself although I think he is one of the best out there and I will for sure be using him myself as a stud down the road for a couple of my own females.
Chris, I cant wait to breed Jochie to Miley!


----------



## Ben Haley

Now that would be a very interesting combination!!


----------



## chris race

Jody Butler said:


> Finally an announcement for a Malinois with no stripes LOL! Hey Congrads on the dog, very curious to see him in person as he looks like a monster of a dog. More intersting enough, I can't wait till a year or two down the road and see how his offspring are with the various females here and abroad.
> 
> Do you know the status of the pup in this video of CJ thread? http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/jochie-ulrich-super-knpv-mali-super-pups-19295/


 Thank you Jody,
I believe the pups (3) in the video are still at the club where Johnny Ulrich trains. Owned by different members probably. I have made arrangements with Marcel to get video of those pups and other offspring from Jochie as they progress to share so that others can see what he is producing as well as myself. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## chris race

mike suttle said:


> I saw Jochie work in Holland when I was there in June, a SUPER dog! The only reason I did not buy him to be honest is because he is way too much dog for 90% of my clients. Gerben and I discussed buying him but decided not to based on the fact that in the past every time we bought this type of dog and sold it to a client it was returned in 4 or 5 months with some new handler aggression issues that made it difficult to re home the dog. I did not need another Malinois stud at the moment so I didn't buy him for myself although I think he is one of the best out there and I will for sure be using him myself as a stud down the road for a couple of my own females.
> Chris, I cant wait to breed Jochie to Miley!


 Having seen Miley's hunt, retrieve, bite,and character a couple years back I think it is a SUPER match.
Looking at the pedigree's one word comes to mind.....WOW!

Chris


----------



## Christopher Jones

mike suttle said:


> I saw Jochie work in Holland when I was there in June, a SUPER dog! The only reason I did not buy him to be honest is because he is way too much dog for 90% of my clients. Gerben and I discussed buying him but decided not to based on the fact that in the past every time we bought this type of dog and sold it to a client it was returned in 4 or 5 months with some new handler aggression issues that made it difficult to re home the dog. I did not need another Malinois stud at the moment so I didn't buy him for myself although I think he is one of the best out there and I will for sure be using him myself as a stud down the road for a couple of my own females.
> Chris, I cant wait to breed Jochie to Miley!


The strongest dogs are kept as stud dogs not sold off to a PD. You could have sold off Ivo and kept Jochie :twisted:


----------

